# Magia General > Discusión general sobre ilusionismo >  Una quincena, un mago: ¿Cuál?

## 3_de_diamantes

Como ya se ha comentando en sugerencias. La idea es debatir, hablar, exponer nuestros conocimientos... sobre los diversos magos que vamos a tratar.

Las opiniones personales deben ir justificadas. Mensajes que no aporten nada del tipo: "Ese tipejo es un pelotudo, lo odio", "Tal mago es Dios", serán borrados. "Porque yo lo digo" no es una justificación. Intentemos entre todos hacer una discusión adulta.

En principio tenéis "vía libre" para hablar sobre cualquier cosa (menos revelar secretos). Podéis expresar que os gusta sobre ese mago, que no. Aportar su biografía, alguna foto, la bibliografía completa (que será difícil hacerla con todos), aportar alguna anécdota, anunciar algún espectáculo, alguna web promocional, club de fans, wikipedia etc etc ... 

Si la discusión cobra una vía clara, intentar por lo menos no desviar el tema. No abrir otro frente de debate.

Consultaré con Mariano si nos dejará postear videos del youtube en que salga el mago en cuestión, para comentarlo. Espero que no haya problemas.

El orden de los 10 magos se eligen democráticamente. Los 10 magos no, sin embargo, podéis proponer nuevos magos para la siguiente decena. (en este mismo post). 

Espero la colaboración de todos, y si la discusión de un mago queda muerta, mala suerte ...

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Perdón, agregado Harry Houdini a última hora, lo siento, culpa mia.

Por cierto, ya podeis proponer magos para la próxima decena!

----------


## ign

Mmmm... ¿Qué tal que Robert Houdin sea uno de los candidatos para la próxima quincena?

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Te lo garantizo   :Wink:

----------


## mago alber

Ponme una de Ascanio por favor!

----------


## miguelajo

Gabi, Miguel Gómez...

----------


## eidanyoson

Yo voto por Ignoto... 8-)

----------


## dreaigon

ME he llevado un agran sorpresa al votar, yo con mi mejor intención y votando devotamente a Lavand, (pensando que habiendo otros magos él no estaria ni entre los 3 primeros y cual a sido mi sorpresa al ver uqe esta en primer lugar, no se si seguira así pero por ahora estoy orgulloso, veo que la magia clasica aún sigue gustando y eso me hace feliz

P.D: 3D para la siguiente propongo a Criss Angel , ya que tanto lo critican y criticamos algunos, haber lo que sabemos de él , quizás al indagar más aprendamos a apreciar su magia

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Ignoto, Gabi, Ascanio, Carrol, Miguel Gómez, ivi, miguelajo, Talman, Dramagic, Palmer, MJJMarkos, kiko por supuesto, ... estarán todos ... 

¡Calma!

Pero si ponemos una lista de 30 magos, habará dos con 10 y 12 votos, y lo demás empatados a 1 y a 0 ....   :Wink:

----------


## dreaigon

¿y yo que? que pasa que los magos medio mediocres no tenemos lugar?

VOY A PONEROS UNA QUERELLA A TODOS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Es broma, pero enserio ahora, sobre esots magos creo que tambien deveriamos opinar

----------


## Jmac

Envie un mensaje por Rene Lavand, ¿ Se ha perdido ?

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

¿Un mensaje escrito, o un voto?

Si es el mensaje escrito, si, se ha perdido.

Si te refieres al voto, no podemos saberlo. Vota de nuevo. Como solo se puede votar una vez por nick ... si se perdió, lo añadirás, si no se perdió, quedará como está.

----------


## Ayy

yo sigo diciendo que, aunque a nadie le guste mucho, para mi daniel garcia este revolucionando muchos aspectos de la magia de calle, y me parece que mereceria estar en una quincena....
es mi opinion

----------


## to

Yo creo que tendriamos que hablar de lso magos de los que no sabemos muchos en mi caso M.A. Gea.

Salud!!

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Os recuerdo, que aún podéis hacer vuestras sugerencias de magos para la próxima(s) de decena(s). Que veo pocas!

Veo que tendré que comprarme el Magia Española del Siglo XX ... Pero como a Mariano no le da la gana abrir la tienda ...  :roll:

----------


## eidanyoson

Para la que viene propongo a algunos:
 Dámaso.
 Armando de lucero.
 Vicente Canuto.
 Faustino Palmero.
 MagoMigue.
 Juan Mayoral.
 Antonio Romero.
 Gabi.
 Amilkar.
 Bernat.
 Ferragut.
 Woody aragón.
 Miguel Gómez.
 Migel angel Gea.
 Manolo Talman.
 Luis Boyano.
 Jandro.
 Jorge Blass.
 Kiko.
 Jose Luis Ballesteros
 Alejandro Furnedjiev...

  De la mayoría no sé casi nada de nada. Por eso, para aprender un poco.

----------


## dreaigon

Murphy, figeiredo, jorge blass, lennart green y una lista d eunos tantos más

----------


## Jeff

Hola a todos,
Lo que voy a escribir me pondra en la lista negra de varios magos y aficionados, pero es que no lo aguanto! (perdon Brujilla).

En la lista inicial hay magos mucho mas importante, necesario y que debemos dar a conocer (o recordar ya que hay que mirar al pasado para construir el futuro) que Yunke, incluido hay algunos de este foro que deberian estar en la lista preeliminar antes que Yunke (como Faustino Palmero). Sin quitarle sus meritos a Yunque, estimo que deberiamos hacer una lista basado en los nombres que nos puede dar el gran Melgar !. 

Unos de estos grandes magos, que seguramente a diario realizamos tecnicas de ellos y (a lo mejor o a lo peor) la mayoreria ni saben el origen de las tecnicas (tanto  de magia de close up como de escenario):

Harlan Tarbell
Al Baker
Robert Houdin
David Bamberg (y los demas de la familia)
Harry Blackstone (y hijo)
Cardini
Clark Keith
Buatier de Kolta
Frakson
Alexander Hermann
Richard Himber
Jean Hugard
Harry Kellar
Gerald Kosky
Les Levantes
Harry Lorayne
Pavel
Ed Reno
John Scarne
Louis Tannen
El gran Lafayette
Ed Marlo
Tenkai
Howard Thurston
Dai Vernon
Peter Warlock
Phoa Yan Tiong
Norm Nielsen
Tommy Wonder
Banachek
Aldo Colombini
Alex Emsley
Eugene Burger
Steve Fearson
Frank Garcia
Lewis Ganson
y Paul Harris solo para citar algunos.

Pero Yunke, no lo creo!!

Saludos

----------


## MANU_222

De acuerdo con Jeff, pero a mi gusto, Rene lavand es para sacarse el sombrero y merece un lugarcillo ahi.

----------


## Jeff

Caramba Manu, como que no leiste bien,  :D  je je je, la lista de 3D esta bien (salvo por Yunke), la lista que yo proporsione es para reemplazar a yunke a la lista de 3D. Por supuesto que Lavand, Tamariz, Houdini y todos los que ahi figuran deben estar, ya que todos tienen una trayectoria digna de ser comentada, por bien o mal (incluido Blaine y Blake!), pero Yunke, me parece que solo es uno mas del monton, nada mas (vuelvo a pedir perdon a Brujilla, no te molestés).

Saludos

----------


## eidanyoson

Pues hombre, la idea es al final, comentarlos todos (es decir, ponle tantos años, como para leer esto desde un banco con internet incluído y con mi bastón de jubilado al lado). Yo me limité a poner más magos españoles. Jeff ha puesto magos ILUSTRES.
 Pues si la idea es que al final comentemos todos, quizá está bien empezar por los más conocidos. O quizá al revés.. Bueno, mejor me voy a descansar un rato.

----------


## Magique

yo tambien quiero proponer algunos:

-Jandro.
-Luis Piedrahita.
-Miguel Ángel Gea.
-David Blaine.
-Joaquín Kotkin.
-Dámaso.
-Román García.
-Jorge Blass.
-Inés.
-Arturo de Ascanio.
-Pepe Carrol.
-Vicente Canuto.
-Roberto Giobbi.
-David Copperfield.
-Anthony Blake.

¿Quien se acuerda de Giobbi? ¿Eh?

Bueno, es muy variada pero es que no me suenan muchos +. Estoy muy verde en este tipo de temas, pero yo opino por si acaso.

Y algunos que yo, personalmente considero esenciales, como Piedrahita y Jandro.

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Estoy de acuerdo contigo Jeff, Yunke no es una super-estrella, pero con brujilla tenemos una gran fuente de información casi casi de primera mano.

Como dijo Xavi-Z la idea es que sean magos conocidos eso no significa que sean muy buenos, por eso esta Blaine. El hecho de que sean magos conocidos hace que las posibilidades de "discusión" aumenten.

Por que si la semana que viene nos ponemos a hablar de Clark Keith, sinceramente, yo me limitaria a leer.

Pero os recuerdo, la idea es comentarlos todos. Poner en cada quincena magos conocidos, pseudo-magos y magos de antaño, tanto mentalistas como cartomagos, como escena, como ... en fin. Paciencia.

----------


## brujilla

bueno... ante todo gracias por acordaros de mi  :D  , no voy a decir mi opinion porque creo que ya la sabeis... pero en magia de espectaculo si incluiria a yunke en uno de los mejores (os recuerdo , subcampeon de magia de grandes ilusiones y campeon de españa, ademas del mandrakes d'or), estos titulos no os parecen suficientes?? 
por cierto 3_de_diamantes, has visto el espectaculo completo de yunke?? te recomiendo y a todos... esta web 

http://www.cafarnas.com/magia/yunke%5Fclub/videos/
yunke no es una super-estrella, pero si un super-mago

P.D. sin desprestigiar a los demás por supuesto, pero la mayoria de los que habeis puesto son de magia de cerca, cartomagia... etc

----------


## dante

Como mago de antaño, quiero sugerir a Danté... sí..., mago de antaño. No es que yo sea vampiro y tenga tropecientos años... o si¿?¿ :evil:  jajaja me refiero al primer Danté, y no a mi("Dante"). Que fué un buen mago, y cuando hablamos de magos de época solo recordamos a Houdini. El se hacia llamar "Danté", pero cuando me bauticé no conocía la existencia de este mago ni sus ilusiones. Así que esa es mi proposición.

PD: Notese que mi nombre es "Dante", y no Danté. No me gusta como suena  :roll:

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Qué raro... no figuro en ninguna lista... ¿Qué fumarán estos tipos?  :roll:

----------


## ignoto

Mi lista de 10 magos:
omaller 
omaller con tutú
omaller en el baño
omaller en ropa interior (larga y de felpa, of course)
omaller vestido de verde (por supuesto)
omaller haciendo magia   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
omaller siendo timado...digoooo comprando algo
omaller tirando los tejos a una mujer (omaller es el del tirachinas)
omaller con unos amigos (omaller es el que está entre los tipos del tricornio)
omaller sobrio   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Xavi-Z

A todo esto va ganando Tamariz ....

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Ignoto: Te crees muy listo, ¿verdad Flanaghan?

----------


## ignoto

¿Qué tal U. F. Grant? ¿Bernat? ¿Mai Royer? ¿The Pendragons? ¿Alfonso Aceituno? ¿Hernán Maccagüen?

----------


## Jeff

> P.D. sin desprestigiar a los demás por supuesto, pero la mayoria de los que habeis puesto son de magia de cerca, cartomagia... etc


Pués no Brujilla, el 75% de los mago que puse en mi lista son principalmente magos de escenario, algunos inventaron tecnicas de close up, pero son mas conocidos por su magia de escenario y grandes ilusiones.

Saludos

----------


## Pardo

Y porque de mentalismo solo esta Blake?

Podrias poner en una proxima a de los cuales hemos podido leer cosas como Corinda, Haneman, Maven, brown...

----------


## zarkov

Un momento, un momento.

¿No tenemos ya magos suficientes para la programación de dos meses y medio?
¿Y quincenas por delante?


En marcha, que es fácil perderse.
Uno detrás de otro. Esta quincena gustará más que otra, pero así son los gustos. Si nos despistamos un poco acabaremos votando por cada mago.

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Gracias, Zarkov.

¡Pardo, tu irás en la próxima decena!  :Wink1:

----------


## brujilla

> Pués no Brujilla, el 75% de los mago que puse en mi lista son principalmente magos de escenario, algunos inventaron tecnicas de close up, pero son mas conocidos por su magia de escenario y grandes ilusiones.
> 
> Saludos



bueno, no se si era tu lista, pero es que se hicieron despues muchaslistas y propuestas y se proponian muchos magos de este tipo de magia

----------


## Zurraspas

Bueno yo solo quería dejar claro una cosa, no sería mejor que se hablará de los magos que no se conocen?? o que se conocen menos?? es mi punto de visto ya que hablar de Tamariz, es volver a lo de siempre, yo prefiero a un Kaps, Houdin, Roth... esos magos que desde mi punto de vista desconozco un poco y algunos se su nombre pero no se nada de ellos

un saludo

----------


## Piter CJ

Jope nadie se acuerda de Magomigue,jeje es que soy de Grana y la tierra tira mucho. Es el que propongo   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Pues bien, creo que por fin la encuesta se ha cerrado.

Los resultados, ya ordenados han sido los siguientes:

Juan Tamariz 35% [23] 
René Lavand 21% [14]
Fred Kaps 12% [8]
Miguel Ángel Gea 9% [6]
Anthony Blake 4% [3]
David Copperfield 4% [3]
Yunke 4% [3]
Harry Houdini 3% [2] 
David Blaine 1% [1] 
David Roth 1% [1]

Así, que a partir de hoy hasta el domingo 15 tenéis “Carta Blanca” para hablar de lo que os apetezca sobre Juan Tamariz. 

¡Muchas Gracias a todos los que han votado, y a los que vayan a participar a partir de ya en este proyecto!

¡Un abrazo!

----------


## ramius

A mi me gustaria conocer el periplo, amen de obras y milagros de Magic O'Malley. Icono y musa de este foro. Je je je

----------


## Sembei

He pensado un poco en el planteamiento de este tema.. 
Tuvimos a Tamariz, del cual se llenaron dos páginas (suerte de los vídeos, que si no quizás hubiera quedado un poco ... vacío).
Ahora la discusión es sobre René Lavand, otro monstruo al que todos admiramos. 

De estos magos, los aportes que se pueden hacer al foro son totalmente informativos: bibliografía, biografía, juegos... y es fantástico...

Supongo que muchos de vosotros pensasteis en esta sección como fuente de conocimiento sobre estos grandes magos. Y está muy bien, es una buena cosa.

Ahora bien, ¿por qué no variar (de vez en cuando) y hablar de magos más polémicos,  o más ... mediáticos? Más que nada  por aumentar la participación y la discusión (siempre en sentido positivo, claro).
No estoy diciendo que haya que poner a Blaine para meter bronca, que de este tipo ya se ha hablado suficiente en el foro. Pero quizás , por ejemplo, hablando de Penn&Teller que son como más controvertidos se animaría la cosa. Ya son magos con partidarios y detractores.
O quizás hablar de magos más televisivos, como los de "Nada por aqui" o "Shalakabula", animaría más a la gente a participar. 

Sólo es una idea, porque si se dedica el "una quincena, un mago" a hablar siempre de los más grandes no habrá mucho movimiento. Vaya , eso creo.  En fin, es simplemente cambiar el enfoque de vez en cuando, ¿Que os parece?

Es más, si os gusta el tema mediáticos en esta sección, propongo a Toni Gambero para alguna quincena!  :D Qué? ¿No se animaria la gente a participar más?  :Wink1: 

Saludox

----------


## Dogma

Dai Vernon. ¿Quien mejor que El Maestro?

----------


## popt

¿Qué tal si hablamos de Gabi?

----------

